# King Sting



## macr0w (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm new here and I don't know how many of you are into these kind of bikes but, it is a Schwinn. 

A friend of mine pulled it out of a junk pile headed to the scrap yard. 

And it will be sweet when I'm finished restoring it. 

This is a King Sting 26" bmx from somewhere between 1980 and 1982 I think the serial # is filled with paint.

I'm going to get a little more into it today.

This is how I got it.























It has the tiniest little kick stand pinch but I think it will be okay.

I will post pics of my progress.


----------



## patrick (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome build, I really love these things.
The only problem is that it would probably be super expensive to restore.
Are you planning to re-anodize the parts or buy new ones?


----------



## macr0w (Apr 4, 2012)

patrick said:


> Awesome build, I really love these things.
> The only problem is that it would probably be super expensive to restore.
> Are you planning to re-anodize the parts or buy new ones?




Me too. 

Nah, with the ano so faded I just strip it and polish it. I'm not that hot on gold anyway. 

The serial # makes it a 1980 btw.

Here it is with 2 different seats on it. I'm trying to decide which one to keep on there.

I kind of like the slimmer, sportier seat. 











Check out the flake in this powder job. This thing is not restored back to factory specs.

It is fun to ride though.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice! I bought a brand new King Sting Frame (1 speed) in 1980. I only kept it for a year. I wish that I sill had it...I have a NOS 5 sp. King Sting frame hanging on the wall. I'd like to buy or trade for a 1 speed frame.
Chris


----------



## macr0w (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks,

It's a killer ride.

I've gotten lots of comments on it. 

I changed the seat and put front brakes on it since this picture.

I also put NOS Dri-Mark decals on it too.

Here is how it sits now.











I also put some Hunt Wilde Anatomic grips on it but, they are not in the pic.


----------

